

Libspdy - jcsalterego
http://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2011/10/18/libspdy/

======
dlitz
So, what's so great about something completely new and HTTP-specific like
SPDY, as opposed to using something like the SSH2 protocol (with its multiple
channels)?

